# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم فلاشات لــكافـة أنــــواع الريــسيفرات تحديثات :  مبروك لأجهزة icone

## mohamed73

التحديث متوفر عبر خاصية net upgrade لأجهزة أيكون الصينية من أجل تشغيل الباقة مجانا بدون نت .   ip plus 3030
 pro3030 
plus30
 plus 50
Vogue  
 Vogue one
 Vogue pro 
 البقية غدا

----------

